# 663 ? Miracles? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes folks, your eyes do not deceive you, they actually won a game. By using Apocalypse units, but who’s counting?Also, The Mug was won by a nice young man from Canada. Sir, it should go out in the mail today, assuming I somehow have finally gotten my act together.Plus, Nate Slater, friend of the TSOALR [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

i dont really get it...

do you draw these comics???


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> *FeedBot*​
> Some of you have probably noticed a "new" user called FeedBot posting dozens of threads over the past few days.
> 
> Well, this isn't a new member - it's an automated system I've put in place that checks out all the major blog RSS feeds on a daily basis and copies new posts into the Wargaming Blog Feeds forum.
> ...


Hope that clears that up, the comics pretty hard to follow if you haven't read the previous ones, short story is they don't usually win so its a shock to them and should be celebrated.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

oh i see now!!

that makes sense then thanks.


----------

